# No November Voting?



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Gee, I hope Marsha is alright!!! Only 2 days left now. Not such a big deal, I know, but concerned about the woman who always posts it being MIA.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I keep checking as well??????


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Hmmph! I thought I did vote. I guess I'm not sure how or it would have tabbed my vote.

I repeat - Hmmph! did I do something wrong?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll send Marsha an e-mail to see if things are ok and the status of November's contest.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

It _is _a holiday weekend... maybe she is spending time with family.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I think her November pay should be cut in half. :


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Sorry guys I'm doing it now. I planned on working on it Thanksgiving night Since I had all the holiday exchange stuff done. But I came down sick and spent Friday and part of today in bed. We had a friend and her mother from out of town come over for Thanksgiving, they brought 2 apple pies both sugar free since my parents are diabetic. But instead of leaving the sugar out like my mom does, they substituted Splenda. My dad & I both get extremely sick from Splenda. So we both had a very rough black Friday. Thanks for the concern. 

Because of the season, a surprise I had planned (and the lateness of the voting) the winner of the November contest will pick the theme for *January, *that way we can open up the December contest for submissions. the winner of the December contest will actually win a prize this time around.


----------

